# The REAL RAD140 Half-Life In Humans - IT'S NOT 20 HOURS



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2020)

*The REAL RAD140 Half-Life In Humans - IT'S NOT 20 HOURS*

https://youtu.be/v1EseEmbfgY


----------

